# LBS in Pittsburgh



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

My dad is a runner....well a former runner....he's on the DL now. Anyway, he wants to get a bike, nothing too crazy, around $500. The only place I know of up there now is REI, and while I used to work at the one down here in VA I don't know squat about the people at the one in Pgh. Does anyone know of a reasonable LBS in the Pgh area? Possibly Trek, Giant, something like that? Thanks all!


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I know there are a lot of shops around Pittsburgh and I've heard good things about some of them (at least, from an MTB perspective).

You might want to ask in the Pennsylvania forum on mtbr.com or check here:

http://bikeshops.mtbr.com/cat/united-states/pennsylvania/PLS_6275crx.aspx

Even if there aren't a lot of reviews, it will give you a list of places to check.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks....good advice for a 3 year old :wink:


----------



## inorman (Feb 16, 2009)

Iron City Bikes. They're an awesome LBS in the burgh.

http://www.ironcitybikes.com/


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice Trek shop out near the mall in Moon Township - I live in DE and went there while on a biz trip - its in the little strip mall next to the Golfsmith - nice little shop.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

REI is pretty hard to beat for value. If your looking for a name brand bike and good service, Dirty Harry's in Verona is a great shop.


----------



## pghryder (Nov 20, 2004)

*Bike Shop*

Big Bang bikes is good also. He's not far from REI. Glen will get your Dad taken care of.

http://www.bigbangbikes.com/


----------



## bendico (Mar 26, 2009)

I was in the same position a few days ago looking for a shop that would treat me good and give me service and value. I started in westmoreland county where I live and went to trek of Pittsburgh. I meet a women at REI on this weekend that highly recommend Big Bang Bikes also and I have found my shop. I have stopped looking and will be getting my bike there this week end. I am returning to riding again for the first time in 25+ years and Glen is the greatest as are the rest of the folks at his shop. Give them a look I am sure you will have to look no more at least I didn't.


----------

